# Is HR approving time off right now?



## Sickdog (Dec 9, 2020)

I asked off for this weekend but it didn't update on my mytime app today. Will it update later?


----------



## rd123 (Dec 9, 2020)

Time off request cut off date would be usually published on the notice board. If you asked recently for this weekend, it’s tough to get that approved .


----------



## Sickdog (Dec 9, 2020)

I put in for those days this past saturday and the OM approved. I'm pretty sure I was within limits.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Dec 9, 2020)

The schedule was already written even last Saturday.


----------



## Sickdog (Dec 9, 2020)

They can update mandatory overtime every week so I figured they could do that too lol, it is what it is I guess.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Dec 9, 2020)

Your OM should’ve put it in MyTime, HR just puts it in payroll, they don’t approve/deny anything.
If you want to err on the side of caution, call and talk to an OM in your dept to be sure you’re off.
If your dept is on mandatory this week then they shouldn’t have approved Saturday, once the mandatory call is made the calendar is supposed to be locked and the call should’ve been made before that. That’s not to say some won’t still do it, but they’re not supposed to.


----------



## NKG (Dec 9, 2020)

My store would automatically deny any request after Thanksgiving. So if you had to get time off, you needed to speak with HR.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Dec 9, 2020)

OP works at a DC, so the approval process is different from a store. The amount of people who can have off on any given day gets cut in half during fall season (5% instead of 10%), and once mandatory OT is called for a week no more vacation can be approved for that week.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 9, 2020)

Not one ASANTS 😱
Or ADCANTS


----------



## Dream Baby (Dec 10, 2020)

I put a vacation request on 11/25 for a weekend in February that still is "pending".


----------



## buliSBI (Dec 10, 2020)

Check your Schedule Wall or your store management, most stores have a BlackOut period for Time Off.  Each stores' blackout periods are different.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 10, 2020)

Dream Baby said:


> I put a vacation request on 11/25 for a weekend in February that still is "pending".


Tell your ETL


----------



## Sickdog (Dec 10, 2020)

We are actually up to 60 hours this week and next week. I'll ask the leader when I go back this weekend to make sure, if not it's cool either way. Theres always next time.


----------



## jackandcat (Dec 12, 2020)

In most workcenters, you can submit requests for time off dates after Boxing Day, December 26th. As for earlier dates, check with your leader.


----------

